# απολογία



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2011)

απολογία η [apolojía] Ο25 : γραπτή ή προφορική ομιλία που κάνει κάποιος με σκοπό να υπερασπίσει τον εαυτό του ή γενικά να δώσει εξηγήσεις σχετικά με κατηγορία που τον βαρύνει: Mετά την ~ του κατηγορουμένου άρχισαν οι αγορεύσεις των συνηγόρων. ~ υπαλλήλου στη διεύθυνση / φοιτητή στο πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο. Kαλώ κπ. σε ~. Tο έργο «Aπολογία του Σωκράτη» γράφτηκε από τον Πλάτωνα.​
Η απολογία του κατηγορουμένου, λοιπόν. Υπάρχει το plea, που ωστόσο δεν είναι αντίστοιχο, καθώς είναι η δήλωση «ένοχος» ή «αθώος» σε σχετική ερώτηση του δικαστή εντός του ακροατηρίου. 
Υπάρχει ο όρος answer:

A pleading that is a defendant’s principal response to a plaintiff's complaint. It denies, admits, or otherwise addresses each of the allegations in the complaint. It also usually sets forth the defendant’s affirmative defenses and counterclaims. See also reply.​
ο οποίος ωστόσο χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε αστικές υποθέσεις. Πώς θα σας φαινόταν το _defendant's answer to the charges_;

Και να πω επίσης ότι δεν μου κάνει το apology :)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 8, 2011)

Μήπως η απάντηση θα έπρεπε να αναζητηθεί κατά defence/ oral defence μεριά;

[όντως το apology δεν μας κάνει με τίποτε, μια και στην αγγλική έχει καταλήξει να σημαίνει παραδοχή του σφάλματος]


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2011)

Το σκέφτηκα, όμως μετά προέκυψε το the defendant's defence :) Άλλη απορία: θα μπορούσα να το χρησιμοποιήσω για το «απολογητικό υπόμνημα»;


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 8, 2011)

Εχμμ..., το απολογητικό υπόμνημα δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει written defence; [ΟΚ, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι κι εμένα με ζορίζει το ζήτημα :s]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2011)

Apologia, speaking in defense. Από το άρθρο Apologetics, the systematic defense of a position (wiki). Επομένως, defensive memo/speech κλπ;


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 8, 2011)

Defense σκέτο το'χει κι ο Χιωτάκης.

Το rejoinder μας κάνει ή είναι πολύ εξεζητημένο;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Το rejoinder μας κάνει ή είναι πολύ εξεζητημένο;


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι κάτι σαν προσθήκη-αντίκρουση, γιατί είναι απάντηση σε απάντηση.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 8, 2011)

Αντί για answer βάλε reply και είσαι εντάξει. ;)


----------



## pontios (Dec 8, 2011)

Could perhaps be described as a *defense plea* , or a *self-defense plea* ?

There's also *opening defense statement* or *defense statement *.

I'm not sure which (or if any ) of these fall close to the mark ?


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2011)

pontios said:


> Could perhaps be described as a *defense plea* , or a *self-defense plea* ?





Palavra said:


> Η απολογία του κατηγορουμένου, λοιπόν. Υπάρχει το plea, που ωστόσο δεν είναι αντίστοιχο, καθώς είναι η δήλωση «ένοχος» ή «αθώος» σε σχετική ερώτηση του δικαστή εντός του ακροατηρίου.


Sorry, no. In Greece, this απολογία is a written document, submitted before the court (I am skipping a lot of formal intermediate steps here) by the defendant, answering to the charges that have been brought. In that document, the defendant says that he or she is innocent and gives a full account of the relevant events, as well as of the reasons why he or she is innocent. If the defendant admits to an offense, he or she says so, but still gives a full account of the relevant events, as well as of the reasons why penalties, if any, should be reduced (this is more rare). These documents are very complicated, they must follow a specific form, and even though they are addressed to the court by the defendant, and are written in the first person ("I"), they are always drafted by lawyers.

Edit:


pontios said:


> There's also *opening defense statement* or *defense statement *.
> 
> I'm not sure which (or if any ) of these fall close to the mark ?


Again, based on the foregoing description, I don't think so (but let's wait for other opinions, too).


----------



## pontios (Dec 9, 2011)

Palavra maybe try googling *written defense statement* or *written statement of defense*, and see if that brings you any closer.
The *Written Defense Statement* or *Written Statement of Defense *,, is more usually (and simply) known as *Defense Statement* (a term I mentioned in my earlier post) or *Statement of Defense *, as it is in written form anyway.


----------



## cougr (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree with most of what has previously been suggested, ie. Defence Statement, Statement of Defence, Written statement of Defence or simply Defence, are all applicable.


----------



## Dimi (Dec 9, 2011)

defendant's account of events / account of actions


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Dimi said:


> defendant's account of events / account of actions


Ναι, θέλω ανταπόκριση σ' αυτό επειδή αυτή ήταν η δική μου εκδοχή, την οποία δεν κατέθεσα εδώ. Αλλά σκέφτομαι σαν κανονικός άνθρωπος, όχι σαν νομικός.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι θα προτιμήσω το defence, όπως πρωτοπρότεινε ο Ρογήρος - αφού έχουμε και 2 συμφωνίες :) Νομίζω ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω το statement, αλλά νομίζω ότι το written defence με καλύπτει. 


Rogerios said:


> Εχμμ..., το απολογητικό υπόμνημα δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει written defence; [ΟΚ, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι κι εμένα με ζορίζει το ζήτημα :s]


----------



## Dimi (Dec 9, 2011)

Αυτό από το Criminal Justice and Licensing (Scotland) Bill 

The Society notes the terms of Section 70A(6)(a) where the definition of “defence statement” means a statement setting out the “nature of the accused’s defence, including any particular defences on which the accused intends to rely”.

Ανάλογος είναι ο ορισμός στο αμερικάνικο σύστημα. Οπότε αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις θέλει προσοχή.


----------

